# Steve's Gear



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Finally got round to listing my equipment:

Pioneer VSX-D814 Receiver
Pioneer DV-667A DVD Player
LG CC970TW VHS Player
2 Richter PM301 Main Speakers
1 Richter PM301 Centre Speaker
2 Richter PM301 Surround Speakers
1 Krakatoa Subwoofer
Home Built HTPC
XBox 360 Wireless Networked
Epson EMP S1-H LCD Projector
Home Built 100" 4:3 Screen
Atlas Satellite Receiver for Austat Pay TV

Various other items around house (will document for insurance purposes and edit this thread)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Krakatoa Subwoofer... never heard of that one before.

VHS? Haven't seen one of those in a while. All my VCR tapes ate my VCR... lol... well, on every player I had I could play one of the old VHS tapes and it would mess up the player... finally messed them up permanently. :rolleyesno: 

Seems like someone else has those Richter speakers... they must be popular.


----------

